# Old Sony Tivo To Linux Machine



## Trickman2 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi guys, I was wondering if it possible to turn a old tivo into just a linux box. I have this old sony tivo collecting dust.

Or anything else cool you can do with it. No service on it anymore just a dust collector.

Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not practically. The CPU is a 54 Mhz PPC with only 16MB RAM, no network (unless you add a network card), and only a serial console. Screen access over the video output is not available, or at least minimallty might be with text.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Remember that some of the older Tivos can be used easily without service, so they are still worth something. I sell these Tivos to people that want to upgrade away from their VCRs, but don't want to pay $60 for a Series 1 with lifetime. (Actually, Series 2 Tivos can be used without service as long as the service hasn't been closed by connecting the phone line, but maybe I am 'preaching to the choir' here.)


----------

